# WSP fragrance oils- a couple of reviews



## evatgirl73 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm new to soaping, and the main reason I got into it is that I am really into scented stuff. I have been making my own bath salts for a while and the next logical step was to try soaping, so here I am!
Anyways... I have previously ordered from Scent Works (and loved everything I've gotten from there!) but since I wanted a mold and cutter from WSP I figured I'd check out their FOs as well. 
So here goes:

Cozy Christmas: got this after reading the reviews, and well, christmas is coming up and I thought it would be nice to have them for gifts. I don't care for the smell at all.  I think it would be nice as a candle but as a soap it's not for me. I won't use it again, and have no clue what I'm going to do with the rest of the bottle (learn to make candles? LOL)

Pink Sugar: my all time favorite scent! Their version though, not so much. It came crystallized to begin with (which I know can happen) and doesn't smell even close to other versions I have tried. I have had two failed batches of soap with it, it seems to make my soap softer and again, doesn't smell like it is supposed to. Won't order this from them again.

Sweet Honeysuckle: this one I like. It smells "greener" than most honeysuckles, very fresh and sweet. I will use this again and again. No acceleration or discolor, the curing soaps smell lovely and the scent lingers nicely on my hands (yes, even though the soap is only 2wks old I've tried some). 

Cotton Candy: very sweet OOB and in the raw soap. The scent is very vague in the finished soap (curing now) and I will use it again, but will use MORE of it. This batch I used about 1-1 1/2oz for a 30oz oil batch, and it isn't enough. The scent is there, but barely. It does smell very nice, and both my kids and I really like it, just wish it was stronger. Discoloration so far not too bad, a light tan.

Vanilla Lavender: this one is OK. Not my fave Lavender ever, but it's alright. Not as sweet as I had hoped for, I wanted more vanilla, but it smells nice and seems to come through in the curing soap well. Pretty significant discoloring, I swirled with Turmeric and ended up with tan/brown swirls, LOL! I will use some in a batch of bath salts as well, I think the two together would be a very relaxing, comforting bath. 

South Pacific Waters: this one I did not like at all. I bought it thinking fresh, unisex, beachy... um, no. I guess it is unisex, but it definitely doesn't smell like I imagined. I won't be using it again. Probably a matter of personal taste as it seemed to have gotten good reviews on their site. 

I just ordered some more different ones from a couple of different places, and really like reading other people's reviews so I'll add mine once I use those!


----------



## TomS (Nov 11, 2009)

Here are my impressions on some of the fragrance oils and an essential oil purchased from WSP:

O’ Christmas Tree #514.  I really like this one – it’s a great Christmas scent.  It’s a bayberry pine scent.  I use it at 1 oz. ppo.

Lavender Fields #122.   At first I thought the scent was okay, but it continues to improve considerably with age.   I feel that you need to give it at least 4 weeks.  (Take under consideration that this is a male perspective – the floral scents are not really my favorites.) 

Oatmeal, Milk & Honey #114.   This is another one that I liked alot right from the start and like it just as much as the soap cures.  This fragrance has a distinct almond component – which may not be for everyone – but I really like it.  This one did impart a very nice light tan color to the soap. 

Ginger Essential Oil #724:  I made a beautiful light mocha colored cinnamon, vanilla, and ginger Christmas soap with this oil. I used a very small amount of ginger (10 grams to 28.5 oz. of oil)  but the ginger scent dominated the soap.  I did not like the scent at all.  My wife was so put off by it that she banished my beautiful batch of soap to the garage for curing.  Now, after 4 weeks, I like the scent.  My wife still does not but she may allow the soap back in the house in another week or so.


----------



## TessC (Nov 11, 2009)

Be careful with the Cozy Christmas, the maximum usage rate for it on WSP's site is 1.5% for soaps. I was looking at that one and it sounded intriguing, but the max usage thing caught my attention.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 11, 2009)

im liking their scents also:
I bought vanilla blossom- major discolor, but smells good
christmas wreath- smells just like a christsmas tree, no d or a
brown sugar, no smell at all, dis to dk tan
pearberry- very nice smell, no d or a
shea/ honey- my very favorite right now!!!! nice light scent, i used 1 ozpp, would use a little more next time
pom/orange- very nice, no a or d
dragons blood- didnt like in bottle, getting very nice now, no acc, d to brown
lovespell- good.


----------



## Fairydittle (Nov 12, 2009)

I have used the following FO's from SWP

Chanel  Chance - This is a lovely scent.  One of my favorites. Coworkers
really like this better than any that I have made.  I had no  d or a

Pearberry - Also very fragrant scent - No d or  a

Coco cabana - This has a nice clean scent - no d or a.  This is my second
choice.  Made this in August and still smells good

Butt Naked - Smelled strong last night when I made it. No d or a so far.
I mixed it with a little yellow and red color.   So far it looks like a Butt color!!
I believe this one will be good also.

Will try Dragon's Blood this evening or another batch or Coco Cabana.


----------

